# Birht Control Pill question



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

My gynecologist, who I just started going to because my old one does not take my new insurance, said at my last exam that my cervix has basically changed shape due to the pill, like it flowered or something. I forgot the medical term he used. I have been on the pill for 7 years now, and I do not know if this is too long. He wants to see me again in 6 months to check it again, but he said it should be nothing to be alarmed about. He also said that I should go off the pill a year before I wanna get pregnant. I am gonna get pregnant in about 4 years or so, once my husband and I settle down more and buy a house. He said it can take a year sometimes to get pregnant, but when my sister went off the pill, she got pregnant right away. Has anyone here been on the pill for a long time? Anyone that was, did you have trouble getting pregnant after going off the pill, and if you did have trouble, were you very irregular before going on the pill? Which pill, were you on? I am on Ortho-cyclen. Also, did birth control pills affect your IBS and make it worse? Help!!


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

well ....I missed 3 pill sin a row of one month and I have we have our wonderful son as a result. Unplanned but defineately not unwanted







My girlfriend on teh other hand took over a year to get pregnant, Lost one very early in a pregnancy and then got pregnant with her twins. Another friend only has to look at her husband wrong and she gets pregnant. It all depends on teh person and how stressed you are about it...the more stressed you are trying the longer it may take







Oh and my IBS symptoms get much worse on the pill...mainly the cramps and the gas







BUT I am back on them to try and take care of an ovarian cyst which was really messing with my female cycle and causing pain as well....It is a lower dose pill than what I have been on before so I am giving it 2 months and if it still is causing my IBS to worsen i am going to have to try something else....Good luck on getting pg when the time comes...at least all the trying part is fun







Melissa


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I don't have an experience with trying to get pregnant after being on birth control, but I can tell you that it hasn't affected my IBS. But then again, I was already on bc for three/four years before I got IBS.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

http://www.msnbc.com/news/729719.asp


----------

